# weapons wood



## shiho (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi everybody, I been asked by several fellow aikidoka to start making weapons. I have made my own from bokkens originally by others but am looking to make some from scratch.  I'm not looking to do this on a large scale rather just to make them in my spare time any info would be appreciated. I'm looking for high grade hickory, white oak, jatoba, etc.
                                                              Thanks


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 6, 2006)

what weapons are you planing to make and what demensions on the wood are you looking for


----------



## shiho (Aug 6, 2006)

Bokken, Jo,  . Bokkens should take 42 44 inches in length, 2-1/2 inches wide 1-1/2 thick, jo's would be longer .


----------

